# Anyone have ignition mapping for a worked 16V ABF with 13-14:1 compression ?



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

My track project is gathering momentum, and my Megajolt Jr V4 set-up, is almost finished. 
The Megajolt is programmable in 3D ; it can use either TPS, or MAP 
I am running Webers, and using MAP input on the module 

I have a 13.5 static compression coupled with Schrick 276's in a stroked ABF (95.5) with big valve kit. 
I will be using C12 from VP fuel 

I f I calculated correctly, this gives me about 8.67 dynamic compression (when the intake valve closes, to give me the accurate dynamic compression) 

I have found a few maps here & there, but most of them are using the TPS, as the second variable... 

If anyone can chime in, to have mapping at least to start with; I would like to get closer than starting off with the stock mapping from the 1.8 PL 

Thanks 
Fred 

p4c


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

I don't have a map for you, but I'd recommend TPS-based mapping on it. You can get a Weber-Alpha TPS retrofit kit, or make your own. I made my own for my Dells with my megajolt.


----------



## boost_addict (Dec 4, 2009)

who did the pistons?? can they notch my flat tops for use with 20v head?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

boost_addict said:


> who did the pistons??


I modified new ABF high comp. Wossners 




boost_addict said:


> can they notch my flat tops for use with 20v head?


Sorry, I won't ; I'm not a shop, I'm just a gearhead stuck in the 80's


----------



## Jones84 (Sep 6, 2007)

You might be able to use mine. its for a fully built 9A 16v. 12.1.comp, I use map only for my tuning.

I run MS 3.57 fuel and spark. With my set up i make 185whp 6300rpm 
Send me a IM and i will let you have it.


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Actually the stock PL timing map should be okay to start with if you're gonna be running race gas. You can add some more timing around idle/low RPM and pull a bit of timing in high load/mid-high range just to be safe, then dial in the rest on a dyno.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Jones84 said:


> You might be able to use mine. its for a fully built 9A 16v. 12.1.comp, I use map only for my tuning.
> 
> I run MS 3.57 fuel and spark. With my set up i make 185whp 6300rpm
> Send me a IM and i will let you have it.


Thanks PM sent!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

i have nothing useful to add, but sweet engine shots :beer:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Bumping this up;

C12 fuel & compression having the most impact on mapping...


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

start with stock and head to the dyno :thumbup:

tune the fuel and pull timing if you hear any signs of det, other than that you will def need dyno time to dial it it. We used a stock ign map for our 12:1 race motor and it worked very well

if you cant find one go to spitfireefi.com, they have good ones in their down loads section


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

ValveCoverGasket said:


> i have nothing useful to add, but sweet engine shots :beer:


x2. In for dyno numbers, and mayve a vid. That thing will sound gnarly for sure.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Gnarly vid, with secondary venturis assembled backwards...
Wrong jetting, and bad ignition mapping... 

(4 weeks ago...)


----------



## max and tiny (Apr 27, 2010)

i hope my ABF mk1 brings me as much joy to drive as that vid did. awesome work and sweet S1


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Take a look at the dyno run:
Fast forward to the 4:02 mark

Still not tuned...


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

nice! :thumbup:


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

fredybender said:


> Take a look at the dyno run:
> Fast forward to the 4:02 mark
> 
> Still not tuned...


what was your peak power at and what did you end up with for your overall timing? great #s


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

candm said:


> what was your peak power at and what did you end up with for your overall timing? great #s


Timing maxed out at 43 degrees @ 6500, but its still way off...
The biggest thing to tune will be the iginition mapping: I figured 2 -3 hour dyno session and it should be good
Fueling is the easy part 

I will post peak power numbers after I'm tuned


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

43 sounds way off... stock ABF I tuned 32deg was mbt, and a 12:1 20/20 I tuned 30deg was mbt. Both were on pump but I don't see 10deg more to get to mbt on this motor even with the big cams.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

need_a_VR6 said:


> 43 sounds way off... stock ABF I tuned 32deg was mbt, and a 12:1 20/20 I tuned 30deg was mbt. Both were on pump but I don't see 10deg more to get to mbt on this motor even with the big cams.


Agreed our 15 to 1 eurospec head 8V race motor is happiest at 30deg (and it has a HUGE duration superV cam) and when the boss was still running a 16V IT car 34deg was best power.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for direction, I planned to explore the mbt, in relation to different mapping, but the car is still in shakedown mode... 

I was reading on C12 fuel, and noted the difference in spark reaction time compared to pump gas.

I was trying to correlate the first spark expansion (not the combustion) into milliseconds & crank angle for best power, I guess I was off in my calculations.

The dyno time will have the best impact...

Cheers
Fred


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

Just for reference our 12.5:1 race motor running 110 mixed with 92 (the economy forces change haha) ran 38* max at wot. We melted 4 piston with no signs of det or overheating. Brought it back to stock 28 pulled until torque dropped off and it made 8 more peak HP and 6 ft/lbs then with 38* and we have two race weekends and she is still running awesome.

9a, 12.5:1, 276 cams mild head work


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I try not to think too much and just set the timing somewhere reasonable for the setup (25-35), tune fuel and then do ign on the dyno or track.


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

Prof315 said:


> Agreed our 15 to 1 eurospec head 8V race motor is happiest at 30deg (and it has a HUGE duration superV cam) and when the boss was still running a 16V IT car 34deg was best power.


that 43 sounds way off also. my motor is alot like fredybenders but without the stroker crank
92.8 crank polished and balanced
supertech bigger valves
head ported by colin at tt
tt288 solids w/ arrow precision lifters
wossner 84mm pistons at 12.3-1. overall compression at 12.8-1
110 sunoco
crank-triggered ignition
weber 45s with 40 chokes
havent dynoed this motor yet but it should be about 190-200 whp. max timing is at 28 with 16 initial.


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

candm said:


> that 43 sounds way off also. my motor is alot like fredybenders but without the stroker crank
> 92.8 crank polished and balanced
> supertech bigger valves
> head ported by colin at tt
> ...


Thanks for the numbers, I will try to find a a MAP ignition map with similar numbers to start off my tuning session;
I looked in the Mehajolt forum, and nothing is close to that.

Would'nt want to melt pistons after all that work...

Candm if you don't mind sharing your mapping, it would be appreciated 

Fred


----------



## -RalleyTuned- (Nov 17, 2008)

seriously, try the stock 16v map that is posted on spitfireefi.com, It made 168whp in our setup on the first pull before we started tuning and our fueling was off due to a last second manifold change that sealed a vac. leak an hour before we went to the dyno :banghead:


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

fredybender said:


> Thanks for the numbers, I will try to find a a MAP ignition map with similar numbers to start off my tuning session;
> I looked in the Mehajolt forum, and nothing is close to that.
> 
> Would'nt want to melt pistons after all that work...
> ...


my setup is very simple. electromotive hpx distributorless setup for ignition. 16 advance to start ( my idle is about 1200-1400 ) and then you add for your overall timing by the time you hit 3000. you simply set your advance with an adjustment knob then another dial you adjust for adding to your initial, which your total is all in by 3000
fuel is simply a carter 4070 pump going through a malpassi fuel king regulator set at 31/2 lbs


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Can Megajolt import a .vex file? If so I can shoot you a 12x12 ignition map for the ABF.


----------



## mbaye (Aug 26, 2008)

hi PAUL 
if you have an ABF ignition map i need it 
thanks


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Can Megajolt import a .vex file? If so I can shoot you a 12x12 ignition map for the ABF.


Megajolt cannot import any files, they must be entered manually on each cel 
If you had a snap shot this would help a bundle 

Cheers!
Fred


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)




----------



## mbaye (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks PAUL 
you're a very very very good guy


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

^ That!!!
:beer::thumbup:


----------



## candm (Apr 27, 2003)

fredybender said:


> ^ That!!!
> :beer::thumbup:


was wondering how its running with some different timing #s. my electromotive setup is about 4-5 years old and doesnt have a mapping capability. their newer XDI2 system does. with mine you use a voltage meter to see what your timing is at what rpm.
let us know.


----------

